# OT - My fortress of solitude



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

...is almost finished. These are a few weeks old but I'm now ready to trench and install the service cable.


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

Four Mad Men said:


> ...is almost finished. These are a few weeks old but I'm now ready to trench and install the service cable.


Cool! Your very own 'dog house'!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Oooh! Nice. I'm jealous, man! I wish I owned my own house and land so that I could build something like that. 

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards

* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks guys! Got lots of stuff to build for the house, and I'm thinking of getting back into model building .Non CGI that is, I've got a bunch of kits I've collected over the years that are sitting around in boxes. Although speaking of CGI, I've got no less than 3 computers built and ready to go in there. Renderfarm anyone?


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Looks cool!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

It is cool! This weekend is the weekend for running the trench and hooking up the service line :dude: 

Can't wait to see it at night. How will that be for "lighting a model"?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

That is one cool "plastic shack"! Those inside pics look familiar!

You've gotten further than I have. I've yet to hook up a/c and ventilation in my garage so that I can start working in it. Getting there!

What state do you live in?


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Hmmmmmmm Now maybe I could do that with my garage now. I got a 2 car (with no doors on it because the vehicles are too long and the garage was built way back when, when the cars were shorter, my trucks are too long) and a half a garage on one side of it with rickety old doors on it. Maybe I can redo that half garage and get some use out of it besides storage. But then again I would have to clean it out first. 
Looks good though 4 mad men. Really taking shape.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> That is one cool "plastic shack"! Those inside pics look familiar!
> 
> You've gotten further than I have. I've yet to hook up a/c and ventilation in my garage so that I can start working in it. Getting there!


Familiar as in a complete wreck? I think it was clean for about 5 minutes until my wife saw it had a roof and decided she wanted her garage back and right then was a good enough time!

Well I've technically have had electrical for some time but it's been feed from an extension cord which only gave me 1 tool and 1 light (my hotter than the sun and twice as bright halogen work lamp).



PerfesserCoffee said:


> What state do you live in?


If you knew how long this has taken (longer than the Galileo!!!) you'd swear I lived in the State of Procrastination (in a little burg called "I'll do it tomorrow"). But the real answer is two-fold: North Carolina and Florida. I grew up in England and college'd in the mountains so I've pretty much seen all the snow I care to see. "Ma, it's gittin' colt, load up the truck and tell Mickey we're on our way..."


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

capt Locknar said:


> Hmmmmmmm Now maybe I could do that with my garage now. I got a 2 car (with no doors on it because the vehicles are too long and the garage was built way back when, when the cars were shorter, my trucks are too long) and a half a garage on one side of it with rickety old doors on it. Maybe I can redo that half garage and get some use out of it besides storage. But then again I would have to clean it out first.
> Looks good though 4 mad men. Really taking shape.


Thanks, but I'll warn you that's how I started out (taking half of the garage). In the long-run it's just easier to have my own "place". And yes cleaning out is a pain. True story: I once bought a house I was renting and planning to move out of because I simply didn't (really didn't) want to move all my crap. Which is strange because in college I could fit everthing I owned into a Toyota hatchback (and that included my dorm fridge)!!!


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Yeah isn't it amazing how much crap you can aquire over the years. The way I am looking at it right now, if its been in a box more than a year then why do I need it. Massive Yard/Garage sale coming up for us next summer. 
Anyone interested in a washer,dryer or stove (I keep everything, major packrat and figured the Washer dryer and stove would be good in case the ones that were here when we moved in broke down, my wife really hates my way of thinking lol)
But yeah I have the Half garage next to the two ports that I may clean out for a model building area (wife is complaining again that she can't sit on the sofa with all my model crap on it lol). Its already enclosed with no 'lectricity and I would probably need to redo the doors as they are just barn type swing out double doors with gaps from hell all over them. And the 'lectricity is halfway there already with outlets by the deck. Maybe it won't be so hard as I am thinking lol. Just the going through crap.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

I myself am King of the pack rats. You never know when your going to need something. My first task after getting the shop wired and lit is to take everything out of both the walk-up attic and the walk-in attic (the latter being much much more full). I've got stuff that's been in there 15 years or more (maybe 20 for some of it). I'm hoping to find somethings I haven't seen in recent memory so it promises to be interesting. I know I've got a ton of T.V. Guides going back to the early seventies in there somewhere but I'm really hoping to find some of my old drawing pads (lots of Trek and Werewolves if I remember correctly).

That half-garage sounds promising. If the gaps are around the door frame those can be taken care of pretty easily if your content with covering them instead of trying to get rid of them. A gap between doors can likewise be covered by adding a stile to one of the doors. But I'm sure you can find a way to make something work (can't have a perfectly good model laying crushed on the sofa!). A falling mattress is pretty unforgiving too but that's another story for another day.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

I spent a good part of Saturday making pigtails and listening to Pink Floyd. About half the receptacles are in. Next up is hanging the permanent lights.










The fence which used to be a fine piece of Four Mad Men craftsmenship was half destroyed in a hurricane a few years ago but that tree will never hurt anyone again :devil:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Looking great! 

All I've done lately is install (temporarily) a vent in the rear gable to help cool off my stored models in the garage. Gotta get a new tool to cut the holes out and put in an electric fan to really help. You're really inspiring me to get off my rear and get busy.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Ah yes, the (in)famous "Inorder to do this job properly dear, I'll need the proper tool" trick. So get busy. But more importantly, get thee to "Tool World"!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

^^LOL! Yep, that's it! A masterful strategy for yet more delay. There're a couple of good tool stores in Columbia (Northern and Harbor Freight) that should have what I need. 

I foolishly tore up my Dremel tool trying to accomplish the task (it was old anyway  ).


----------



## portland182 (Jul 19, 2003)

Do you have a Fuji digital camera?
I have one at work and it ALWAYS photographs dust in the air, no matter how good you think the air quality is.
It was the first thing that popped into my mind when I saw your pix

Jim


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

As a matter of fact it IS a Fuji digital camera!

I really must update this thread soon. I'll be on Germany time for the next few days so I may not be around much. Just have to see how it works out.


----------



## Pygar (Feb 26, 2000)

Those round circles look to be caused by the bright lights... usually they are internal reflections inside the camera, like an image of the lens itself being bounced off the innards onto the "film". You can get some weird effects that way... a lot of people with those old little flat cameras (One Step?) were seeing a ghostly "door" image, caused by the bright light making an image of the capsule-shaped shutter. You see pics like that in books about ghosts... good for a laugh.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

^^ Sounds like you're talking about lens flare. Happens a lot with telephoto lens. Have a great pic where I intentionally aimed the camera that way myself to get a series of halo type distortion. Some of what I think you are talking about may just be raindrops though...


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

OK, I know I promised Galileo updates this weekend but I ended up on honey-do partrol. Specifically I wen through 6 green tubs and one cardboard box from the walk-in attic. Most ended up in the trash but not all. The shelf itself is just under 8' x 4' and is lag screwed to the wall on two sides with the free corner supported by a mounting strap. Load tested to 470 pounds although I don't think I'll ever ask that much of it normally.

In order to hang the shelf I had to finish the wiring in that corner. In fact I finished ALL the receptacle wiring (count is now at 5 receptacle circuits) and have only one receptacle to install and the light fixtures to hang. Even though they aren't the Galileo I did manage to find some of my errant models. Suprisingly enough they are starships and aircraft (two of my most favorite things). Note: The shelf is perfectly level but the door track is not (perhaps I'll fix that), although it's not as bad in real life as it looks here...

_The 2 of the 6 green tubs that made it (ok well the second one on the right got chopped but still)_









_Computers and models, who could ask for anything more?_









_From below_


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Wow! I'm so jealous of you guys who own your own houses! Looks great, dude! :thumbsup: 

One day....  

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards

* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Your not keeping that stuff in a garage are you? Moisture ya know.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Well the computers are going to live out there just as soon as I get a monitor and switch out of the attic. The best barometer of longterm moisture damage I know is a tablesaw blade. There are several out there that are as clean today as when I put them out there (about 18 months -- !!! Yes I know it should be long since finished but hey I've got excuses!)

Besides, the stuff that was saved (and chunked) came from an attic where its been stored for at least six years without harm.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Griffworks said:


> Wow! I'm so jealous of you guys who own your own houses! Looks great, dude! :thumbsup:
> 
> One day....


Thanks man. I can't believe this project has taken so long but It's exceedingly nice to walk out to my shop, have a beer, and listen to some Floyd with a big dumb grin on my face. Keep working at it man. As you say, One day.

Now that it's turned cooler I think I've got the Workshop bug. I'm going back in today to cleanup and move equipment around. But that's just an excuse not to hand the lights today which is what I really need to do.

Four "Lights" Mad Men


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Pretty neat , pretty neat !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Well, I'm more inspired now than ever.

Got busy yesterday on my garage>workshop conversion and cleaned out a lot of stuff and made enough room to work on the rest of it.

I also put up some make do shelves by laying old interior doors on the rafters. Hard to believe how much room that created. Shelving really does pay off.

I'm having to paint the inside of the main house first, though. Tired of the dark paneling--can't see anything. 

Going to have a white interior of the workshop to start off with, though. As soon as I get the wiring in, up goes the insulation and plywood (got cheap used but in good shape from a friend) and a few layers of paint..


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

But a workshop has to be bare wood. Doesn't it? I think it's a law or something.

Minor update: I've just found a whole slew of Trek blueprints. Not the least of which is my McMaster bridge set.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Hey, 4MM.

Add another _few hundred_ models to your stack there and your fortress will start looking like a _real_ model shop! :lol:

Congratulations. It looks great!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Four Mad Men said:


> But a workshop has to be bare wood. Doesn't it? I think it's a law or something.


With the mess I make, it wouldn't be bare for very long! I'd rather have some paint there first to make it easier to clean. :devil:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Four Mad Men said:


> But a workshop has to be bare wood. Doesn't it? I think it's a law or something.
> 
> Minor update: I've just found a whole slew of Trek blueprints. Not the least of which is my McMaster bridge set.


Now that you found the McMaster bridge set of blueprints, when do you start building the full size bridge in your new model home.:thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Now that you found the McMaster bridge set of blueprints, when do you start building the full size bridge in your new model home.:thumbsup:


I thought about doing that but figured I'd indulge my love of history instead and build a primitive room with a fireplace in the half I'm not using for workshop space. That way hopefully people won't think me _*too * _ crazy.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I thought about doing that but figured I'd indulge my love of history instead and build a primitive room with a fireplace in the half I'm not using for workshop space. That way hopefully people won't think me _*too * _ crazy.


I would never offend you by calling you crazy out loud. :jest:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Lloyd Collins said:


> I would never offend you by calling you crazy out loud. :jest:


[Jim Kirk voice]Thaaaat's _all I'm asking for_![/Jim Kirk voice]

I hear whispers behind my back now :freak:


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Ahhhh, Put Six Wheels on the bottom of it, and it will look like my House.! :jest:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Where are the mandatory stack of model boxes, this is a modeling forum. :jest:


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Where are the mandatory stack of model boxes, this is a modeling forum. :jest:


Well, in that little trailor, My Bedroom has become my Storage area.




























And my Kitchen is the Model Shop










And this is why I am a lonely man and have no life. :jest:


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Hey! Is that *Warped9*'s Galileo I see on that shelf?

That's a nice little array of stuff you've got there. What's the scale on that F-4?


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Now that you found the McMaster bridge set of blueprints, when do you start building the full size bridge in your new model home.:thumbsup:


Be glad to but YOU get to explain to my wife about how a helm console in the living room is a good thing and that the kitchen doubles as a warp field monitoring station.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Trek Ace said:


> Hey, 4MM.
> 
> Add another _few hundred_ models to your stack there and your fortress will start looking like a _real_ model shop! :lol:
> 
> Congratulations. It looks great!


Thanks. Although most of the modeling I do these days is in 1:1 scale. I am for right now leaving the "off" scales to the lesser mortals

*** runs and hides ***


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Tholian,

You have redeemed yourself. :thumbsup: 

That is quite a collection, but I do not think I saw a Kazon Torpedo. :lol: 
I see some ships that I kick myself for not getting. Enterprise C,E, Battlestar Galactica, Cylon Raider, to name a few. That made me remember, that I have found almost all of the Cylon Basestar. I am still finding all of my models. Got them in boxes, in the attic, store room. Since I have been back into modeling for at least 6 months, I find it hard to decide which model to finish.

Lloyd :wave:


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Four Mad Men said:


> Hey! Is that *Warped9*'s Galileo I see on that shelf?
> 
> That's a nice little array of stuff you've got there. What's the scale on that F-4?


I actually had to go and look, shows how long it has been since I took it down. The F-4 is 1/32

And I don't believe Warped9 left anything of his here! :jest:


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Tholian,
> 
> You have redeemed yourself.
> 
> ...



I have two Kazon ships, but no Torpedo. I have a Battlestar G all done and painted in a color that now I feel is too dark. So I am going to redo it. Got my Decals for it from Federation models. So that is another on the side waiting to go back into the assembly line. I had a Colonial Viper, but a friend of mine gave me one of those Large Enterprise Aircraft Carriers. SO I gave him the Viper as a Gesture of friendship.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Well it's been awhile for this thread but here's an update on my 1:1 scale model:

Mostly it's cleanup/organization work on the benches that's left but otherwise she's fully functional. On the right you'll see the second shelf which doubled as a wheelchair ramp for the holidays. And on the left you'll see my glorious new ShopVac.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Looks great! How are you for heating and cooling? (Trying to get ideas for mine :thumbsup: )


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Well I'm pretty tolerant of the heat so I'm going with open windows and a "chicken fan". For heating I'm going to try out a portable gas powered heater (uses the same canisters as my grill) to see how much heat I'll really need. Although today it's in the 70s so no need to rush out and get that just yet (but soon).


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

And while I'm using my wife's new Digital camera I thought I'd give her new scanner a spin too:

_I'm in the lead on the right. I remember this because the other guy is checking out my nose gear (didn't get a green light on my panel). Turned out to be a dirty connection. (The arrow and stuff is my wife's scrapbooking work)_









_And me, I'm much older than I look. Much be all that clean living._









Hey, I've never gone off topic in an off topic thread before! Do I get a prize?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Four Mad Men said:


> Well I'm pretty tolerant of the heat so I'm going with open windows and a "chicken fan". For heating I'm going to try out a portable gas powered heater (uses the same canisters as my grill) to see how much heat I'll really need. Although today it's in the 70s so no need to rush out and get that just yet (but soon).


That will probably be just right: fast heat and no need for ventilation on the newer ones.

I'm putting in AC (happen to have an older one that should do the trick). Heating-wise, still not sure but yours is an excellent idea.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Cool pics! What sort of plane do you fly?


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

I fly, but I don't have my License. I fly with a friend of mine. He wanted to go out the other day, and I told him I couldn't. Then I got a call for an Airplane crash at the local airport. It was an "Oh My God", until I looked down and saw he was online. 

Here are pictures of the Crash from my Fire Company Web site.

http://www.nkfd.org/Photos/010105air/010105.htm


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Shuttle Pilot.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

^^LOL! Great one, Lloyd!



 Tholian said:


> I fly, but I don't have my License.


I admire anyone who has the nerve and intelligence to handle being an airplane pilot. My boss recently got his license. He flys RVs and Champs mostly that belong to friends of his in the local EAA chapter (242) down at the SAC at Owen's Field here in Columbia.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Cool pics! What sort of plane do you fly?


On that day it was a Marchetti F-260 but thie biggest aircraft I've flown is a C-141. Although as a civilian I probably shouldn't admit to that.

A sad sidenote: The aviation company I was with that day lost their 18,000 sq. ft. hangar when a hurricane spawned tornado destroyed it. Thankfully no one was hurt but several people had moved their planes to that hangar for safety including a couple of fully restored WWII era T-6s. Really nice people, I hated to hear what happened.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Shuttle Pilot.


Nice pic. But I guess you couldn't find one for "Enterprise" though, huh? But really, thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Tholian said:


> I fly, but I don't have my License. I fly with a friend of mine. He wanted to go out the other day, and I told him I couldn't. Then I got a call for an Airplane crash at the local airport. It was an "Oh My God", until I looked down and saw he was online.
> 
> Here are pictures of the Crash from my Fire Company Web site.
> 
> http://www.nkfd.org/Photos/010105air/010105.htm


Wow. Like they say, any landing that you can walk away from is a good one. Even so, I'm glad it wasn't your friend. That could really have raised some "What if" questions for you. And who needs that.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Four Mad Men said:


> On that day it was a Marchetti F-260 but thie biggest aircraft I've flown is a C-141. Although as a civilian I probably shouldn't admit to that.


Cool! The 260 looks like a fun one. :thumbsup:


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

It's a blast! It's an extreme rollercoaster times 10. Just remember kids, don't try this at home and backoff when the tunnel vision starts (we flew two per aircraft though). And apparently I suck at keeping the blood in my head. A blast I tells ya'!!!


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> That will probably be just right: fast heat and no need for ventilation on the newer ones.
> 
> I'm putting in AC (happen to have an older one that should do the trick). Heating-wise, still not sure but yours is an excellent idea.


I think it will work out for me. I think just taking the edge off the cold is enough because once I get working I seem to stay warm enough. Although my uncle in-law has one and he swears it will do more than a little "edge-taking-off".

Update: Even though I'm sick as a dog today, I did manage to run out and get the bulbs I needed. I now have light, real (synthetic) light. Looks good too. In an industrial sort of way. I think all I need now is to find my clamp on incandescent lamp for the desk.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Four Mad Men said:


> Wow. Like they say, any landing that you can walk away from is a good one. Even so, I'm glad it wasn't your friend. That could really have raised some "What if" questions for you. And who needs that.



I know what you mean. As in the “What If thing”. LOL. But my friend has been flying for years, and a Navy Pilot trained him while he was in the navy as a Paramedic. So I am not too worried.

Cute Side note: The call, I took my son and headed for the Firehouse because I am a driver. So I have to make sure all the Apparatus gets out. When I got to the station, the 1st Due Engine was there like it should be, so I stayed to man the rig. To hear a few minutes later that one of the trucks got stuck in the mud at the Airport Field and blocked all the other trucks. So it was my Son and I if anything else went out. LOL We were Manning the Town.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Oh man, that could have been bad. It's funny now but at the time I'm sure you we're not laughing.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Now. We are ready for battle! Still need to organize but at least now I can see.

_From the outside. Looks darker that it actually is._









_Warning: Space doors are closed... Warning: Space doors are closed..._









_A few of my favorite things._









_And the single most useful wood cutting tool on the planet. This thing is a lifesaver._


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: Let the MODEL Building Begin !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Soon, very soon.

On a side note, something has come up and I might me away for a few days. Take care gentlemen.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Absolutely stunningly gorgeous!

And everything is NEW! :thumbsup: (My garage that I'm slowly converting is about 37 years old and looks it.  )

Your garage doors are insulated? What sort of insulation is used?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Nice shop! Sliding Mitre Saw. Great tool to have. I got one. I noticed a familiar tool. I saw it over at Cult's.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Four Mad Men said:


> Soon, very soon.
> 
> On a side note, something has come up and I might me away for a few days. Take care gentlemen.


O.K. 
Be careful whatever you are doing. :wave:


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Can I barrow your Garage? I think i can just fit my 1/6 Scale Enterprise that I want to build in there.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Motorized bench tools you almost can't do without:

- Table saw
- Mitre Saw
- Band Saw
- Scroll Saw
- Drill Press
- and (my personal favorite) Combo 1" belt and 8" disc sander

Good options are:

- Conveyor-type belt sander (for big stuff)
- Router
- Lathe
- Planer

These are all in addition to hand tools (both motorized and not) like a vice, hammer, files, hand saws, Dremel, etc.

The best thing is that most all of the stuff can be found at extremely discounted prices, if you are willing to shop around. $1000 would probably get you most of the stuff listed above and you would be set. Add an air compressor (with accessories) and a shop vac and you're very scary.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

JGG1701 said:


> O.K.
> Be careful whatever you are doing.


Thanks. Situation corrected, so I'm back home.



PerfesserCoffee said:


> Absolutely stunningly gorgeous!
> 
> And everything is NEW! (My garage that I'm slowly converting is about 37 years old and looks it. )
> 
> Your garage doors are insulated? What sort of insulation is used?


You know I'm not sure, it came on the doors. I'll find out and let you know. New or old keep working on it. I haven't officially had my Grand Opening yet but sometimes I just go out there and commune with it.



Lloyd Collins said:


> Nice shop! Sliding Mitre Saw. Great tool to have. I got one. I noticed a familiar tool. I saw it over at Cult's.


Yes, the Hatchet-Hammer! Great for scalping too.



Tholian said:


> Can I barrow your Garage? I think i can just fit my 1/6 Scale Enterprise that I want to build in there.


Yes you can but you might have to get mine and a few dozen others for that size Enterprise.



Trek Ace said:


> Motorized bench tools you almost can't do without:
> 
> ...
> 
> The best thing is that most all of the stuff can be found at extremely discounted prices, if you are willing to shop around. $1000 would probably get you most of the stuff listed above and you would be set. Add an air compressor (with accessories) and a shop vac and you're very scary.


Yeah, I had a line on a whole shop full of floor tools that a retired gentlemen was selling but he ended up not being able to part with them. I'm currently on the lookout for a used 12"-15" drill press and hopefully will be getting a panel saw for my birthday.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Four Mad Men said:


> I haven't officially had my Grand Opening yet but sometimes I just go out there and commune with it.


Ohhhh! To be able to do that . . . must be _niiiiiiiiiiice!_ :thumbsup:


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Four Mad Men said:


> Yes you can but you might have to get mine and a few dozen others for that size Enterprise.


Wow, for some reason, I am having a bit of a problem with Scales lately! :drunk:


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Ohhhh! To be able to do that . . . must be _niiiiiiiiiiice!_ :thumbsup:


It is. And sometime it's useful too.

Oh, and here's my new hacksaw...


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Now that is a model making tool!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

_*Yeah, Baby!*_

Lookin' GOOD! :thumbsup:


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

You're not gonna draw outlines of your tools on the pegboard are you? :lol:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

beeblebrox said:


> You're not gonna draw outlines of your tools on the pegboard are you? :lol:


Well, he _does_ take _pictures _ of his tools so perhaps . . .


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

And what is wrong with outlining your tools on the pegboard? It is better that saying " Where did it come from."

Now if he outlines his model pieces on his bench, then I would worry! :lol:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Good point! And it's easier to tell what's missing!


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

beeblebrox said:


> You're not gonna draw outlines of your tools on the pegboard are you? :lol:


Only when they die.



Lloyd Collins said:


> Now that is a model making tool!





PerfesserCoffee said:


> _*Yeah, Baby!*_
> Lookin' GOOD! :thumbsup:





PerfesserCoffee said:


> Well, he _does_ take _pictures _ of his tools so perhaps . . .


OK, now I'm confused. I actually posted that as a joke. But now I'm not sure just who is playing the joke. Either way I think I should tell you...

It's not really a photo. It's CG. I'm semi-OK at that sort of thing but come now. So the only two conclusions I can come up with are 1) I'm actually a CG stormtrooper no matter what my own opinion is, or 2) You guys are leaving the tops off of your CA bottles again.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

It's number 2. I also sniff Future, model glue, model putty, paint, and burning plastic. I can't afford drugs so I have to use what I have. :jest:

What's wrong about showing a picture of your tool, you should be proud of your tool. I thought it was real. You really fooled me. :lol: 

I wish I had time to work in my shop. The last big job I was working on was building a Lightsabre out of aluminum. I guess I will never be a jedi! :freak:


----------



## grantf (Feb 2, 2004)

I just had to:......


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

grantf said:


> could not resist.


HEY, there it is! What the heck is the Scale again?

:freak:


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

It's 1/6th isn't it Tholian? :freak:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

grantf said:


> I just had to:......


LOL! Too cool!


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Four Mad Men said:


> It's 1/6th isn't it Tholian? :freak:



Yea yea yea. Make fun of my Old age! LOL


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

grantf said:


> I just had to:......


Nice picture. That's just about right on the money for the Enterprise model I've always wanted to make.



Tholian said:


> Yea yea yea. Make fun of my Old age! LOL


Sorry, couldn't resist on that one.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

OK, no pictures yet of my AMT shuttle but hopefully tomorrow if I can get enough time to work on it.

Now hopefully I'm not exceeding my limitations but tonight I bought some sheet styrene and am going to try my hand at scratchbuilding a proper chair base. I also picked up an Aztek 370 for $10.00. I know it's nothing grand but hopefully I can learn how to use an airbrush properly before making a larger investment. I've already got a compressor that I use for my nailgun.

[EDIT]
Oh, yes. I also got my hands on an Keaton Batwing. I haven't opened the box yet but from what I've seen it's a nice model.
[/EDIT]


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

love the new shed, now that you have had it for a bit, any thoughtson what you wood have like to have done differant?


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

I think at the top of my list of things to do differently would be to have used some hydraulic cement when the walls we're being put in place (to help seal between the cement floor and the bottom plate of the wall). As it is, I used Dry-Lok on the outside (can't really see it because of the siding).


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Cue laughter...

Here's the first image of my Galileo buildup, and my first ever scratchbuild! Chair by AMT/Ertl, base by Foud Mad Men:










Just a test, turned out so so. Will definately not make it into production.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

^^^ Still much better then the original...

Saw an article once in FSM where a guy used a cap of some sort with the bottom cut off to make the bottom swivel...


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

I've got the swivel already sorted out. The chairs sit on pegs so I'm going to cut a hole in the base and cut the peg off short. Then I'll install the bases and simply melt the top of the peg with a heated metal rod. Should flare out nicely. The base will be secure and then I just attach the chair. Easy simple.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

^^^BTWay, based roughly on your 3-D intergrated interior/exterior this model would be right at 1/48th scale.

Are you going to saw the back and part of the bottom off and redo them?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Cool chair!


----------



## sbaxter at home (Feb 15, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I'm having to paint the inside of the main house first, though. Tired of the dark paneling--can't see anything.


I know what you mean! I grew up in a house with dark paneling everywhere, and I felt I was in a dungeon! When I got my current place my then-wife asked me what color I wanted the walls. My answer? White! Makes the place feel larger, too.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## sbaxter at home (Feb 15, 2004)

Four Mad Men said:


> Oh, yes. I also got my hands on an Keaton Batwing. I haven't opened the box yet but from what I've seen it's a nice model.


I'm working on one of those. It does seem pretty good, but I would issue the following warnings: It is the first kit I've ever had where following that old advice about washing the pieces before assembly seems to have been needed. I put the wing halves together with JB Weld, and they popped open with just a little pressure! :O I've never seen JB Weld fail except on Polypropelene, which nothing will bond to my knowledge.

Also, watch the fit of the upper and lower "fins." I had trouble eliminating the gap between them and the fuselage. And there are raised panel lines along with simulated rivets, so eliminating the raised lines without ruining the rivets would be a trick. I'm leaving this line/rivet set alone; luckily, it looks like assembly without messing them up is doable. I have another kit on which I plan to lightly scribe the lines and sand the rivets away -- watching the movie, they are hard to see and quite a bit out of scale on the kit. 

I wonder ... if I sand those details away and then use my Dupli-Color sandable primer, will the absent lines and rivets sink in slightly? It happened on my PL 1701 where I removed the licensing info ...

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> ^^^BTWay, based roughly on your 3-D intergrated interior/exterior this model would be right at 1/48th scale.
> 
> Are you going to saw the back and part of the bottom off and redo them?


I don't think so. I'm doing doing well just to have a halfway proper base. I may so some sanding to calm down the width of the arm rests but other than that I'll leave them alone. One thing I did notice (and removed) is the sides of the chairs have three small nubs on each side (buttons of some sort?). Came right of with the exacto, followed by just a tiny amount of sanding.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Cool chair!


Not by any means perfect but It's a start in my scratchbuilding career. Thanks for the support man.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

sbaxter at home said:


> I know what you mean! I grew up in a house with dark paneling everywhere, and I felt I was in a dungeon! When I got my current place my then-wife asked me what color I wanted the walls. My answer? White! Makes the place feel larger, too.
> 
> Qapla'
> 
> SSB


Same here. The paneling in my house came down several years ago. Ended up painting the walls "Stone" (a very light color despite it's name) with the trimwork painted white.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

sbaxter at home said:


> I'm working on one of those. It does seem pretty good, but I would issue the following warnings: It is the first kit I've ever had where following that old advice about washing the pieces before assembly seems to have been needed. I put the wing halves together with JB Weld, and they popped open with just a little pressure! :O I've never seen JB Weld fail except on Polypropelene, which nothing will bond to my knowledge.
> 
> Also, watch the fit of the upper and lower "fins." I had trouble eliminating the gap between them and the fuselage. And there are raised panel lines along with simulated rivets, so eliminating the raised lines without ruining the rivets would be a trick. I'm leaving this line/rivet set alone; luckily, it looks like assembly without messing them up is doable. I have another kit on which I plan to lightly scribe the lines and sand the rivets away -- watching the movie, they are hard to see and quite a bit out of scale on the kit.
> 
> ...


Thanks tons for the info and warnings. It's probably next up after the Galileo. I was going to do the PL 1701 next but when I saw this kit I just had to get one. It's funny, I haven't finished my first buildup and with the old kits I already had and the 3 or 4 I've purchased this year only my wife is starting to give me funny looks (like I'm crazy, or reliving my childhood or something).


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

So you fit in with us real good. Start as many models as you can, finish when you can.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Amen, brother.

And as a side note, am I the only one whose caught themselves saying "Frakin'"? Not infront of anyone else mind you, just general fussing to oneself.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Well, frak me! Is that how you spell it?


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

*New Addition to the 4MM Family!!!*

I have upgraded my air compressor from this...









To this... (click image for a larger view)


And it's digital.

*** Insert Ape-like grunts of manhood here ***

It was a combo deal with several tools included including a hammer drill, paint gun, impact wrench, cutoff tool, and die milling tool (think pnuematic "dremel").

The real reason for the purchase is the continuing upstairs renovations which include among other things removing two cement and tile tub/showers, the building of two new walls, and the destruction of two old walls.

...And, got a chance to use it today on the bathroom. I can't believe I wasn't doing this all along   

Pnuematic chisel @ 5,000spm is to concrete as a knife is to (hardened) butter. Really hardened butter. But still.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Having fun? What do the digi display do. Or did you get it, because you are a high tech guy? Mine if I use the Pnuematic chisel, to remove some model putty?


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

The display is a simple three digiit LCD display with a few icons for good measure. In normal mode it shows the regulated pressure (i.e. the pressure you have dialed in using the adjustment knob) and shows the tank pressure. To see the tank pressure you have to depress and hold a button next to the display. The motor kicks in at 125 PSI and kicks out at 155 PSI.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I haven't looked at air compressors for years, so this is the first digi one I have seen. Is it oil or oil-less? I prefer oil.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

It's oilless, which is my preference. Practically maintenance free. All things being equal an oil-lubricated system will last longer but my demands are not (usually not) such that I'm working my compressor hard on a daily basis. I do need to buy an in-line oiler though for my tools.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

I can hear those Air pressure sounds from here!

Almost like an old steam engine ready to leave the station. :freak:


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Yabba-Dabba-Doo!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Four Mad Men said:


> Yabba-Dabba-Doo!


Oh, great! Now, I've got the theme song from _The Flintstones _running through my head!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

You have internet in that fortress of solitude?


----------

